# Rev. Richard D. Phillips on CT



## S. Spence (Jun 3, 2008)

I came across this series of sermons on CT and I enjoyed listening to them so I thought I should share them. Check them out @

Second Presbyterian Church


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Jun 3, 2008)

Dr. Phillips is also a good solid commentator. I recommend the series he edits (and has written several commentaries for) Reformed Expository Commentary series.


----------

